# Man’s brain infected by eating slugs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gross. That'll learn 'im.

http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/health/HealthRepublish_969551.htm


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

ew. My husband used to eat them when he lived in Sicily, I assume they were adequately cooked.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote:

“So you don’t have to treat the disease - it cures itself when the organism dies, when it discovers you’re not a rat.”


Some folks would still be in trouble


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

If you like the idea of that... Then watch

"Monsters Inside Of Me" on Animal Planet.

And of course just Google the words monsters inside me and it pulls up a whole flury of human infected videos.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad they don't put THOSE in To-kill-ya!


----------

